# OD uniform query



## brant12 (19 Nov 2014)

Hi all, I've recently been sworn in as an Officer Cadet ( Army working with an Air Squadron). I have yet to receive ANY kit whatsoever and I have loads of the old OD combats because I have been a member /volunteer with my old units museum for about 18 yrs.
My question is twofold: Can I wear my O/Cdt. rank on this uniform legally? Nobody at the museum seems to mind as the old retired personnel etc that are volunteers do so but I feel like there would be a problem to do so at the Squadron.
And my CO told me tonight that I shouldn't even have the flag on the left shoulder either.
My understanding is that cadets aren't allowed to wear the flag on the uniform because they are still civilians essentially but what about me? Also because the OD combats are not the current uniform that you can get away with wearing rank etc without the restrictions that CADPAT does.
Can anyone clarify with the regs on these issues?
Thank you.......


----------



## Pusser (19 Nov 2014)

The OD uniform is no longer a uniform of the Canadian Forces.  Wearing it with badges, etc, would be much the same as wandering around in a frock coat and tricorn hat.  It's an obsolete uniform.  Wearing it without badges, etc as work clothes should be fine.  You'll be properly kitted soon enough.


----------



## brant12 (26 Nov 2014)

This is exactly what I thought.
Your reply is much appreciated  :camo:


----------



## brihard (26 Nov 2014)

It is not a uniform of the Canadian Forces. Don't wear it with your rank and treat it as such; you will look stupid, and if you work with responsible people, someone will call you out and tell you not to wear it on duty. The supply system will get you kitted out soon enough, just be patient.


----------



## jpjohnsn (26 Nov 2014)

I'd just like to add that the prohibition on cadets wearing the Canada flag badge on the OG-107s is a myth.  There is no such regulation or order.


----------



## brant12 (1 Dec 2014)

@ Brihard, I've never worn the OD's with rank to my present squadron just when I volunteer at my old unit's museum. Only once I wore an old OD combat coat to squadron, without rank, and the only comment he had was re: the flag flash and that I should take it off.
And @ jpjohnsn, this also good to know and thanks.


----------



## tactical_canada (10 Jan 2015)

As mentioned, the OD combats are obsolete. I didn't like being Private Velcro either, but you'll get kitted up soon enough.


----------

